# How do you use "club" eyeshadow?



## ladyJ (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm having trouble with using club. I don't know what colors go well with it and I can't get the teal overlay color to show up. It just looks brown. So with that said, How do YOU use club? What colors do you pair it with? Thanks in advance.


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 26, 2008)

I use mine with Vex on the lid and Club in the crease.

Sometimes though I use Club on the lid and either Print or Carbon in the outer V/crease

I've never tried this but I think it would look nice with plumage...to pick out the green.

Also, what base are you using? A dark base might bring out the duochrome more? Try blackground p/p or sharkskin.

HTH


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 26, 2008)

Shroom looks amazing with Club.  For some reason, it shows up beautifully and works well with it.  I like to use artifact paint pot as a base and showstopper e/s in the crease with club on the lid and shroom as a highlight.  It's so pretty!


----------



## User49 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_  I like to use artifact paint pot as a base and showstopper e/s in the crease with club on the lid and shroom as a highlight.  It's so pretty!_

 
What's Showstopper e/s ? Was that limited edition? What could u use as a copy of this if you didn't have it? Ta! Xx


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 26, 2008)

i looove club.  for a neutral look i use it in the crease with kid or all that glitters on the lid, or you can use it with a blue or green color on the lid, like steamy.  it's awesome for a smokey look too.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 26, 2008)

Club is the shiz. If you really want it to look like it does on the eye as the pot, use a green eyeshadow base! Something like Shade f/l or I used Jade Way eyeliner. I like to add Carbon to the crease and Ricepaper as a highlight. Another idea, try using a dark green (Humid, Bottle Green, etc) or browns in the crease!


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Sep 26, 2008)

I use it with vex the most. 

I also like to use it over black liner. it makes the green in it come out and i really like it. 

the other day i wore mink & sable on the lid and club in the crease.


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_ 
What's Showstopper e/s ? Was that limited edition? What could u use as a copy of this if you didn't have it? Ta! Xx_

 
This eyeshadow is limited edition, it was repremoted in the smoke signals collection last september. It was in a quad called "smoking eyes". The smoking eyes quad contained next to nothing es, satin taupe, smoking and showstopper.

Showstopper - Muted grey (matte) (repromote Icon: Diana Ross '05) 

Showstopper is a matte brown es. It can be duped with dark edge es from the N collection. 

hth


----------



## LittleDevil (Sep 26, 2008)

I like to use club over my rollickin' paint pot. It really shows up on top of the blue/green base and makes the teal in the eyeshadow really stand out. Hope this helps.


----------



## ladyJ (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!! I was having so much trouble trying to find matches for this. I love everyone's ideas!!


----------



## jpohrer (Sep 26, 2008)

Try the MAC Makeup Combinations list.  Scroll down for Club:

C - MAC Eyeshadow Combinations


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 26, 2008)

I wear Club e/s with Label Whore e/s from Too Faced. They are very similar, but Label Whore is more intense, so I pack that onto the lid and then put Club in the crease to blend upwards into a high light [I usually use Arena and/or Rice Paper].


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Sep 26, 2008)

hi, i will add few things for u also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





club is my no.1 eyeshadow, its look good allmost on any girl !
for making the douchrome apear u can putt the e\s over s\s.
or even on thin layer of ccb, the thing is that Club need a colorfull\shimery base under it.

i hope u understand me


----------



## whittt8 (Sep 26, 2008)

To make the green pop I layer it over Delft or Blackground p/p or a green liner like MAC's minted or UD's covet. I also love to use it with antique green pigment. Antique Green all over the lid and club in the crease.


----------



## Renee (Sep 27, 2008)

I use Club over Sharkskin,then blend it a little above the crease and highlight with Shroom. I line with Tarnish and voila! Green smokiness!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 27, 2008)

club is a very riche colour

i adore using it to achieve a warmed smoky eye - so i pare this colour with ALOT of neutrals and pinky/peach warms...

naked lunch, retrospeck and cork are wonderful complements - imo..

if you want to bring out the green in club try using it with colours such as lucky green, *i know it was LE but if you search for this colour it's a darling colour that really picks up the green in club - greensmoke, or humid.. throw some ploof! or ricepaper for highlights - really cute turnout


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 27, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f166/three-smoky...4/#post1306732

the last EOTD is wiht club. I used blackground p/p as a base, humid e/s on the outer and inner V and in the crease and next to nothing e/ for highlight.


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 27, 2008)

Club is great for an evening look over a black base. It works very well with Vex, Steamy, Satin Taupe, Humid...


----------



## QueenEmB (Sep 27, 2008)

I've just discovered that Club looks amazing over Bobbi Brown Gel Liner in Ivy Shimmer smudged over the lids as a base!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 27, 2008)

I use my club eyeshadow over my delft paintpot.... Looks really good...


----------



## user79 (Sep 27, 2008)

If you want the blue or teal to show up in club, use a blue eyeshadow base. Something like Sea Me shadestick, or any other blue base, maybe something from the Mehron palettes. It will cancel out the red brown tones and bring out the most amazing duochrome.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 27, 2008)

Put club over delft paintpoint or the new bankroll pearlglide. It looks ammmmmazing and really brings out the duochrome and green!


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 28, 2008)

i used delft as a base then club on my lid, i put brown down in the crease with mascara. Its an easy day look that isn't too over the top.


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Sep 28, 2008)

Nylon - highlight and innercorners
Club - crease 
All that Glitters-  lid


----------



## aimee (Sep 29, 2008)

i wear it with vex and twinks eyeshadow

i like to apply club wet (mixing medium) to bring out the color more

looks great with mutiny Pigment too (NN LE)


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 29, 2008)

I've worn Club on the lid with Stars N'Rockets on the browbone and Vanilla as a highlight


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Sep 29, 2008)

I love Sunny Daze (le pigment) on the lid and club in the crease with shroom as a highlight. Beautiful neutral look!


----------

